# Why are jumping spiders in the pet trade?



## thejdoggy (Mar 17, 2012)

*Why are jumping spiders not in the pet trade?*

I have wondered for a long time now why jumping spiders are not  more popular in the pet trade. There are only two reasons that I can think of and those are the size and the lifespan. Other than those two reasons I can't think of any more. They are very easy to breed and keep, they all have funny little personalities, they have a great feeding response, and in my opinion they all look amazing. So i just wanted to get some opinions as to why they aren't more popular. Also I'm new to this forum so if I'm in the wrong section please tell me.


----------



## paassatt (Mar 17, 2012)

I would venture to guess they're not readily accessible in the pet trade because they are virtually ubiquitous in the everyone's backyard. One can literally go outside and find at least a couple members of _Salticidae_ without much effort at all.


----------



## Malhavoc's (Mar 18, 2012)

size is another factor, they are not as impressive first glance to the commoner as a ten inch blue tarantula


----------



## i3scorpion (Mar 19, 2012)

Theyre pretty unique compared to other arachnids, since theyre one of the most intelligent arachnids known and they acutally stratigize there hunting methods instead of just sitting and ambushing for food.


----------



## ThomNoble (Mar 19, 2012)

ANd they are so gosh darn cute!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## voldemort (Mar 19, 2012)

ThomNoble said:


> ANd they are so gosh darn cute!


and colorful

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Robotponys (Mar 19, 2012)

I would take a few of them one sold them for reasonable prices. P PM me if you're bringing any to the Long Island expo.


----------



## ijmccollum (Mar 23, 2012)

I just brought one in from outside the other day and I gotta say it def has personality - cute as a button too.


----------



## InvertFix (Mar 23, 2012)

I will be getting my jumpers soon. I've spent 200USD on a bunch of them. My only issue with them is that they have a short life span and that's a lot to dish out for something that only lives a year. But I'm fascinated with the exotic species and want to always have them in my collection.


----------



## ijmccollum (Mar 23, 2012)

InvertFix said:


> But I'm fascinated with the exotic species and want to always have them in my collection.


Wow, and so what exotics are you getting in?


----------



## vickywild (Mar 24, 2012)

I'd quite like one but I can't find any here in the UK so :/

What is the lifespan out of curousity?


----------



## ZergFront (Mar 26, 2012)

vickywild said:


> I'd quite like one but I can't find any here in the UK so :/
> 
> What is the lifespan out of curousity?


 You're lucky to have an adult female live a year or two.

 Some day I plan on getting Hyllus species, but only a breeding pair or gravid female because of their life span. Cute little buggers.


----------



## John Koerner (Mar 30, 2012)

vickywild said:


> I'd quite like one but I can't find any here in the UK so :/
> What is the lifespan out of curousity?


Most males live about 4-8 months, while most females live about 8 months to well over a year. While of course the lifespan of jumpers is nothing like a tarantula, it does compare favorably to many other commercially-available arthropods, for instance Praying Mantids. Mantids seldom live even a year, yet they are widely-sought in the pet trade. Moreover, from my experience, jumpers are also hardier and easier to keep than mantids.

Since I live in such a good area for them, I sell jumpers, and the people usually interested are of course arachnophiles, but also photographers (as jumpers make GREAT subjects) as well as scientists, and especially educators who exhibit them for children, teaching them about the diversity of life.

Jack


----------



## Dr Acula (Apr 5, 2012)

paassatt said:


> I would venture to guess they're not readily accessible in the pet trade because they are virtually ubiquitous in the everyone's backyard. One can literally go outside and find at least a couple members of _Salticidae_ without much effort at all.


That doesn't stop petco/petsmart from selling brown/green anoles for 6 bucks. I laugh everytime I see them on display


----------



## Yoxigan (May 1, 2012)

They are really tiny. That is the only reason I don't keep them myself.


----------



## Yoxigan (May 1, 2012)

Here, look at this. Hyllus diardi.


----------



## nocturnalpulsem (May 2, 2012)

I have some jumpers at my house that I had never seen before.  I always used to see the damn near microscopic ones hopping around on brick walls and such.  These much more larger, like 1/4" and up.  I had taken a picture of one, I'm trying to find it.  It was very nicely colored.

Bah, no luck finding it.  But when I see another I'll get a picture.  They're all over the place.


----------



## ziggy (May 19, 2012)

paassatt said:


> I would venture to guess they're not readily accessible in the pet trade because they are virtually ubiquitous in the everyone's backyard. One can literally go outside and find at least a couple members of _Salticidae_ without much effort at all.


I wish :laugh:


----------



## Salticstance (Jun 6, 2014)

I know that this is an old thread, but it's worth commenting on. Jumping spiders are not big sellers and can't be priced very high, so most dealers don't want to waste their time on jumpers. If they do occasionally have jumpers in stock, there's a minimum order, which is usually about $100. It takes somebody who's passionate about them to bring them to the pet trade. This is why I started www.phids.net. I only sell jumping spiders in the genus Phidippus, and they're available year-round. I also don't have a minimum order. If you just want one, you can order one. I also have a phids.net facebook page.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## scorpionguy77 (Jan 8, 2017)

Salticstance said:


> I know that this is an old thread, but it's worth commenting on. Jumping spiders are not big sellers and can't be priced very high, so most dealers don't want to waste their time on jumpers. If they do occasionally have jumpers in stock, there's a minimum order, which is usually about $100. It takes somebody who's passionate about them to bring them to the pet trade. This is why I started www.phids.net. I only sell jumping spiders in the genus Phidippus, and they're available year-round. I also don't have a minimum order. If you just want one, you can order one. I also have a phids.net facebook page.


I just visited your site, it says you have nothing to sell, made me sad.


----------



## Andrea82 (Jan 8, 2017)

scorpionguy77 said:


> I just visited your site, it says you have nothing to sell, made me sad.


Well, since the post you are quoting is three years old, it doesn't surprise me that he had nothing for sale any more. Next time check dates before quoting


----------



## Draketeeth (Jan 8, 2017)

Very likely they are between breedings at the moment. I would check again later or shoot them a friendly e-mail inquiring about later availability.

Jumping spiders are super cute. I currently have one as a temporary guest. It molted and is eating ferociously. Silly thing was over-wintering in the house and decided to come out and drop on my sister. Whoops! So now it lives in my room till spring. 

Would love to acquire a more colorful species than the p. audax I can find locally, but raising those tiny babies is nerve wrecking. Wish they had longer lifespans too. Little gems like these deserved longer, they're such characters!


----------



## pannaking22 (Jan 8, 2017)

Wait until things warm up a bit. I wouldn't be surprised if he's waiting for sacs to hatch or just bred some adults recently.


----------



## piggy145 (Jan 8, 2017)

The owner of phids.net recently took a break from the hobby, he might return or he might not. Check their Facebook page for more details.


----------



## RepugnantOoze (Jan 8, 2017)

I eagerly check phids damn near weekly for some jumpers hopefully the owner gets back into it


----------



## piggy145 (Jan 8, 2017)

RepugnantOoze said:


> I eagerly check phids damn near weekly for some jumpers hopefully the owner gets back into it


There's a Facebook group that has of many of their members selling this up coming spring. Some Hyllus or Phiddipus might be available for purchase if your looking for a phid.


----------



## RepugnantOoze (Jan 8, 2017)

piggy145 said:


> There's a Facebook group that has of many of their members selling this up coming spring. Some Hyllus or Phiddipus might be available for purchase if your looking for a phid.


Hmm i should check FB for inverts more often


----------



## piggy145 (Jan 8, 2017)

If you really want a phid right now, Ken the bug guy has some reguis for sale. I don't know if they are captive bred or wild caught through. I wouldn't recommend wild caught unless you're willing to roll the dice on lifespan


----------



## Em the bug (Jan 13, 2017)

The Spider Shop have some P. Regius for sale at the moment, if you're in the UK.


----------



## Esherman81 (Jan 21, 2017)

scorpionguy77 said:


> I just visited your site, it says you have nothing to sell, made me sad.


I don't think he sells them anymore


----------



## OliverWhatever (Jan 23, 2017)

vickywild said:


> I'd quite like one but I can't find any here in the UK so :/


BugzUK has jumpers for sale regularly. Not to steep prices either.


----------

